# Painting a smoker



## roksmith (Mar 10, 2006)

I have sort of a problem. I have decided that I do not want to paint my smoker black. I want to paint it silver or grey.
My problem is in find the proper paint type to use.
I had originally decided to use 1200 degree manifold paint, but it is only available locally in spray cans. I don't particularly want to buy 20 cans of spray paint.
I called our local paint store and they suggested acrylic enamel and epoxy primer both with hardener added. But they said I may have to slowly cure the paint by bring the temp up and letting it cool in small increments over several days.
My current thoughts are to buy the spray on manifold paint for the firebox and use the enamel for the cooking containers and the trailer frame.

I would really appreciate hearing from some whao have tried something similar...I plan on sandblasting and painting tomorrow morning/afternoon.

Thanks
Rock


----------



## Dutch (Mar 10, 2006)

Rock, Here is a thread in which painting a smoker was the topic~ http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...ighlight=paint


----------

